# Same day admit/discharge



## tfischer (Apr 5, 2010)

A physician within our hospitalist group admits a patient to observation. On the same day, the patient is being discharged by another physician not in our group. The hospitalist has already billed the Observation admission code 99218-99220. Can the discharging physician bill the observation discharge code 99217 even though it's same day admit/discharge? 

Thanks,


----------



## efrohna (Apr 5, 2010)

Tiffany,
When you say "not in your group" are you saying that other physician is under a different tax id #?


----------



## tfischer (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm sorry. Yes, the physician is in a different Tax ID #.


----------



## efrohna (Apr 6, 2010)

I would code the service that your provider performed, in your instance it is the initial observation code.  

I looked at the Chapter 12 Medicare Claims Processing Manual and the Observation section did not have a scenario similar to yours.  However, if the other physician was in your same group, then you would want to report the Same Day Observation & Discharge code.  

I hope this helps?


----------



## clg23 (Feb 12, 2019)

*same day admit/discharge*

May i suggest looking at the cpt book. if you look up 99217-read the heading above it it will tell you to go to section 99234 or 99236 to answer your question.

i hope this helps.


----------

